

Is someone censoring internet sites from Iran? - lowkey
http://startupkarma.com/?p=48#comment-7
Internet ninjas I beg of you, please help me figure this out. I recently wrote a blog post predicting a US invasion of Iran in 2008. I received one comment from a poster from this url http://iran.tedtheblog.info/?p=20109 but when I point my browser to that url it resolves to http://www.everyrecipe.info/<p>Am I just being paranoid or is someone really re-directing traffic away from this address? If so is there any way I can determine if it is my ISP or a central dns that is blocking selected traffic?<p>Thanks for your help, this thing has me spooked.<p>Update: I've posted the same question on my blog http://startupkarma.com/?p=49 
Feel free to leave a comment either here or there. Thanks.
======
lowkey
Internet ninjas I beg of you, please help me figure this out. I recently wrote
a blog post predicting a US invasion of Iran in 2008. I received one comment
from a poster from this url <http://iran.tedtheblog.info/?p=20109> but when I
point my browser to that url it resolves to <http://www.everyrecipe.info/>

Am I just being paranoid or is someone really re-directing traffic away from
this address? If so is there any way I can determine if it is my ISP or a
central dns that is blocking selected traffic?

Thanks for your help, this thing has me spooked.

~~~
david927
It's redirecting from here in the Czech Republic, so it's not your ISP. It
looks like the dns has changed. Who knows why. What's your blog url, by the
way? I'd like to read it.

~~~
lowkey
Thanks for the quick response. Guess I was just being paranoid after all. I've
posted about the episode on my blog here: <http://startupkarma.com/?p=49> and
the original post is here: <http://startupkarma.com/?p=48>

